# px4 vs p99



## akhooters7 (May 5, 2006)

better way to go $ for $

like both just unsure which way to go .... all opinions welcome

thanks

todd


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No comparison.

I've admitted that in 40 cal, the PX4 tames the recoil with that rotating barrel. In 9mm, it doesn't do that much in felt recoil. But, the trigger is infinately better on the P99.


----------



## akhooters7 (May 5, 2006)

finally found a p99as at sportsman's warehouse.... here in round rock. bought it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Finally, huh? U been looking forever! :mrgreen:


----------



## akhooters7 (May 5, 2006)

just a year and a half.........

good things come to those who wait.....

ended up with this and a cx4 storm this week....


----------

